

De-chunkifying Sequences in Clojure - liebke
http://blog.fogus.me/2010/01/22/de-chunkifying-sequences-in-clojure/

======
andrewcooke
wouldn't it be better to have the intuitive behaviour by default, and the
space-optimised behaviour as a configurable option?

~~~
gps408
The chunking behaviour is transparent unless you have a side-effect in your
sequence function, which isn't sensible anyway. The chunked behaviour performs
significantly better for the majority of cases which is why it's on by
default, I believe.

Rich (creator of Clojure) addressed concerns similar to yours in this reddit
discussion:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/afyav/clojure_1...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/afyav/clojure_11_rc1_out_cuts_some_overhead_of/c0headd)

He also discusses chunked sequences in a video here (near the bottom of the
list, the sound is pretty bad):

<http://tomfaulhaber.blip.tv/>

~~~
allertonm
>transparent unless you have a side-effect

Only if you believe the side effect of using the CPU doesn't count.

------
sparky
Is there any way to de-chunkify sequences in an exponential way ("uncover"
twice as many elements each time instead of a constant number)? Would this be
useful?

